# retro style wrap dress up to 5x!



## MissToodles (May 6, 2007)

From this ebay seller:


Previously, I bought one in a 4x (she didn't offer 5x yet) and it almost but not quite fit. I ordered one (bad me!) in a 5x and hope that it will fit. It should.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Plus-Size-...hZ003QQcategoryZ63880QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 7, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> From this ebay seller:
> 
> 
> Previously, I bought one in a 4x (she didn't offer 5x yet) and it almost but not quite fit. I ordered one (bad me!) in a 5x and hope that it will fit. It should.
> ...




WOW...June Cleaver, move over!

That is an adorable dress.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

I might try to get one.


----------



## MissToodles (May 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I might try to get one.



I saw your full length photo a few weeks ago and think that the 5x would be too big on you. The 4x almost fit me. I would size down.


----------



## Waxwing (May 7, 2007)

well that is just cute as sin. someone buy it immediately!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 7, 2007)

That is super cute! I think I might be placing an order.


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I might try to get one.



DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT. 
don't even finish reading this post. get yr card out and BUY THAT DRESS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2007)

It looks wonderful- I wonder how it looks on apple shapes though? does that tie accent a thick stomach too much? I prefer my shape to be more accented than my bulging stomach, to be honest


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

just tie it below your boobs and above your tummy. 
it's what i do at least.


----------



## Carrie (May 7, 2007)

That shade of pink is to DIE for.


----------



## supersoup (May 7, 2007)

i am so in love with this dress!!!


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I saw your full length photo a few weeks ago and think that the 5x would be too big on you. The 4x almost fit me. I would size down.



Really? I wear like a size 30 stretch jean from Avenue and at times, THAT feels too tight. >_> Do they do refunds or exchanges?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

oh WOW, she has some amazing stuff! have you ordered any other styles?? I want a slutty Marilyn halter dress.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

this one...or maybe this one


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

ok i HAVE ordered dresses from her, and here is my review of the two liz just posted:
greenish satinish one: i have it in red. the first time i ordered it, she sent me the wrong color AND the wrong size, but she was super sweet about the exchange and everything so yay. the dress itself is a little...bulky. like, adds lumps where you don't want them, kinda. it was cute for the one night i needed it, but it's not something i feel like i'm going to get a lot of use out of. 
i would reccommend it to women who are more pear shaped, now that i think about it. i'm a big ol' apple and the drape of the skirt is kinda gruesome with my tummy. 

red collared halter: hilariously, i have it in green. just bought it, actually.
and i HATE it. 
for one, it's WAY too long. longer than it says on ebay, longer than it appears on the model. we're talking midcalf length here. my most hated of all hemlines. 
actually the red version liz posted is a much more accurate depiction of the actual length. the green one i ordered, the picture was knee length at the longest. grumblegrumblegrumble. 
also the top is incredibly ill-fitting, on me. i have reasonably huge boobs, but it's like this dress is cut for someone with like 59 FFFs or whatever. the sides gap out like crazy and it just looks sloppy. 
i know the hem can be taken care of by a tailor, but fuck that. it's just not worth it for me. i'm currently in talks with the women who runs the store, about exchanging it for something else.
the problem is that right now there isn;t anything else in her store that i want.
so, altogether disappointing. 
but whatevs. might work perfectly for someone else with a different body type. you just never know.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

that's way helpful, elle...thanks. any information is helpful about clothing...OH! how I wish I could try things on first. 

dresses like that need to be well-tailored to work imo. sometimes they can, flukily, without it (as you said), but...tricky. hmmm...hmmm!


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

my usual approach to online dress shopping is: if it's under $60, it's worth it to check it out and see if you can't just tailor it to fit you perfectly. 
it's a philosophy which serves me well, but sometimes i just don't feel like bothering. 
and really, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## MissToodles (May 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It looks wonderful- I wonder how it looks on apple shapes though? does that tie accent a thick stomach too much? I prefer my shape to be more accented than my bulging stomach, to be honest



I'm apple shaped and wrap dresses are extremely flattering on me. I usually tie it right under my bosom.


All sales are final. I really think it would fit you in a 4x. I sold my olive green one that was a smidge too small for me to someone who wears a size 32 (she weighed around 350 lbs.) and it fit her perfectly. She shaped similarly to me but on a smaller scale.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

post pix plz thx!  I bet that color looks great on you --


----------



## MissToodles (May 14, 2007)

So my dress arrived, wrinkled but it is in now my possession. I'm very happy with it. It's extremely light and it rustles and gives me my a dosage of sassiness when worn. It does gape at my chest, but that's why camisoles exist. I couldn't properly tie it, but will try later. I attempted to take decent photos, but the lighting in my apartment is terrible and I couldn't find a tripod. The photo from my torso up is the truest to the dress's color. Anyway here they are:


----------



## Red (May 19, 2007)

get that steamed and done up and that will be one smokin' hot outfit! Great colour on you too :wubu:


----------



## MissToodles (May 19, 2007)

I have to figure out how to get it wrinkle free. Do you (as in everyone) think gloves are too over the top with the outfit? And what type of shoes should I wear? Do I go hoseless?


----------



## GoddessNoir (May 19, 2007)

I bought the 3X in this dress and it was a tad too big. I'm 5'9" normally a 24 or 26 about 395.

The halter dress I also bought in a 3X and it was too small around my waist.  I was going to add some material since I like the dress lots.

Miss Toodles, being a vintage loving gal I say if you want to wear gloves, go for it. I wore gloves the other day with a vintage outfit I was wearing. Sometimes people look, but, hey, let them. Usually it's more along the lines of, wow, she's wearing gloves than anything bad.

My suggestions for getting the wrinkles out: Iron it. It's going to take forever and its a lot of work but, it works far better than the steamer.


----------



## Red (May 20, 2007)

hang it up in your bathroom whilst having a steamy hot bath to see if a few of the creases drop out. Another option is taking it to professionals to steam as when done properly steaming really is the best option. I used to work in a shop with a professional (very-hot) steamer and it was was excellent. That machine could get the deepest wrinkles out of thick denim in seconds! If you do iron it, make sure its inside out otherwise it may ruin the material with shiny patches. As for gloves? Go fot it, I think they would work really well!


----------



## elle camino (May 20, 2007)

hoseless for sure.
but that's just me. i think pantyhose is ugly and evil, in general. in all situations. 
really i think my (personal) approach to wearing that dress would be: it's a big, PINK dress. it makes it's own statement, to say the least. so, best to keep the ensemble as simple as possible. the dress, some nice sandals (heel or no, up to thee), and a nice necklace. preferably a single strand of pearls or something along those lines. divine.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

As a guy, I think that this retro looking dress thingy is pretty cool looking. And it does look good on you, Toodles. I think with a trip to the alterations store, you could fix the gaping at the chest problem. Methinks you'll be quite the smash on the town in that li'l number. :smitten:


----------



## wistful (May 20, 2007)

J, you are going to look just beyootiful :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 21, 2007)

As a big glove fan, I gotta say that I think a nice pair of white short gloves would just rock the post-war glamour of the thing. But certainly not necessary!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> As a big glove fan, I gotta say that I think a nice pair of white short gloves would just rock the post-war glamour of the thing. But certainly not necessary!



love that idea/look!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 24, 2007)

I just want to inform everyone this dress is now 40 percent off, bringing the price down to $35. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Curvy-Girl-Clothing_5X-30-32_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ19QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Leesa (Jun 24, 2007)

I have to attend a wedding this summer. Would this dress be fancy enough for an evening wedding? Please let me know.
Thanks
Leesa


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, so the hip measurements on the dress say "Open." I'm about a 4X up top, but my hips are ginormous. Do I buy a 4x, to fit my top, or a 5x to give my hips more room? Can someone who owns it comment? Thanks!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the dress is too casual for an evening wedding.

As for hips, I'm shaped very differently, but the bottom is extremely billowy and I think it will fit.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 25, 2007)

Leesa said:


> I have to attend a wedding this summer. Would this dress be fancy enough for an evening wedding? Please let me know.
> Thanks
> Leesa



No --it's much too casual for an evening wedding. I don't know what size you wear, but try nordstrom.com or igigi.com for some ideas for dresses.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 25, 2007)

If you wore it with pearls and white gloves and 50s hair, it might pass for formal...


----------



## supersoup (Jun 25, 2007)

oh wow. i have re-fallen in love with this dress...to buy or not to buy...and if i do buy, what color...

gah. so cute.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oh wow. i have re-fallen in love with this dress...to buy or not to buy...and if i do buy, what color...
> 
> gah. so cute.



I don't know if they have a turquoise color but if they do...I think it would be smashing on you!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 25, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't know if they have a turquoise color but if they do...I think it would be smashing on you!



they have it in a turquoise-ish blue shade...and i just bought it.

 

sooooooooooo excited!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2007)

She talked me into it as well. We'll both have blue ones soon!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> She talked me into it as well. We'll both have blue ones soon!



short fives!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics of you in the dress!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2007)

Red or black? >_<


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Red or black? >_<



Red --I think it's hot! And do polka dot accessories.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Red or black? >_<



I canna lie...I bought black!!  hee hee! I'm imagining red would look beautiful with your coloring/hair...


----------



## supersoup (Jun 29, 2007)

i got it today, and i love it!! it gapes a bit at the chest, but i'd wear a cami under it anyways. woot!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i got it today, and i love it!! it gapes a bit at the chest, but i'd wear a cami under it anyways. woot!!



Post pix please...thanks!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought the blue too. Glad to know that I'm not the only one that has the gape issue. Okay, if we all ever converge, we must wear the blue wrap dress together so the universe implodes


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, mine's gaping like crazy, too.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

two pics, super crappy quality, but there you have it. i'm in the middle of cleaning out my closet, hence all the crap behind me, and i forgot to get a full body shot, but too bad so sad!!

 

i love the dress, it gaped a bit at first, but after fidgeting with it, i've fixed that. i adore it. now for shoes...


----------



## elle camino (Jul 1, 2007)

oh HONEY it fits you SO incredibly well!!! i'm fucking thrilled for you right now! take that thing out on the damn town, asap.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh HONEY it fits you SO incredibly well!!! i'm fucking thrilled for you right now! take that thing out on the damn town, asap.



:blush: 

thank you dress maven!! i am way in love with it, but i need to get a cuter bra and a cami perhaps before i wear it out...and i need shoes!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 1, 2007)

I love it. LOVE IT. Totally head-turning. Love everything, and the color...so good with your coloring. Just so glamorous. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> two pics, super crappy quality, but there you have it. i'm in the middle of cleaning out my closet, hence all the crap behind me, and i forgot to get a full body shot, but too bad so sad!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the dress, it gaped a bit at first, but after fidgeting with it, i've fixed that. i adore it. now for shoes...



Soup --you should buy more dresses! That thing is so very flattering on you--work it, honey!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, that dress looks absolutely wonderful on you! I am tempted to get the pink one now. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2007)

It's amazing how soup & I have similar measurements - and it looks great on her, but doesn't work at all on me. Forgive the surprised expression on my face - I wasn't ready for the flash. This thing gapes SO badly you can see my entire chest when I sit down. Ugh. I just think a cami under it would ruin it. I'm really disappointed. 

View attachment bluedress.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's amazing how soup & I have similar measurements - and it looks great on her, but doesn't work at all on me. Forgive the surprised expression on my face - I wasn't ready for the flash. This thing gapes SO badly you can see my entire chest when I sit down. Ugh. I just think a cami under it would ruin it. I'm really disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 22089



To be honest, the dress looks big. Have you tried going down a size? That might help eliminate some of the gaping you are experiencing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hee, I almost ordered a 4x instead of a 5x, but soup-love talked me out of it thanks to my 80" hips! I don't know if a 4x would cover my hips - it might - but this seller doesn't allow returns or exchanges.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hee, I almost ordered a 4x instead of a 5x, but soup-love talked me out of it thanks to my 80" hips! I don't know if a 4x would cover my hips - it might - but this seller doesn't allow returns or exchanges.



The thing about wrap style dresses is that the bottom half is billowy --at least in this style, so you could get away with a smaller style and I'm thinking it would be more flattering. 


And...BOO! to the seller policy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2007)

That's okay. When soupy learns to sew, I'll just send it to her to take in for me.  LOL


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's okay. When soupy learns to sew, I'll just send it to her to take in for me.  LOL



ginny, mine was the same way...with the gaping...i hiked the ties up under my boobs, with a tight tie to the side. WE MUST BE TWINSES


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ginny, mine was the same way...with the gaping...i hiked the ties up under my boobs, with a tight tie to the side. WE MUST BE TWINSES



also, mine is tied different than yours...the reeeeeeaaaaaally long tie, that you thread through the hole on the side...i pulled it behind me, around my back, and tied it super close to where the other tie started and made a tight bow...i think that's what makes mine look different!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2007)

I tied it a zillion different ways - it just doesn't seem to look good. I spent 25 minutes tying it in different places. lol. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2007)

Haha. I...bought the blue, too. Dammit! 

I guess we could do a fat-girl 50s revue where we all wear pearls and push vaccuums.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 2, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Haha. I...bought the blue, too. Dammit!
> 
> I guess we could do a fat-girl 50s revue where we all wear pearls and push vaccuums.



YES!!!!!!!!!!

get outta my head lady!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

ladies, JUST in case: like i said in another thread (or was it wayyyy at the beginning of this one?), i've been able to get this seller to exchange stuff for me, in the past.
so has another friend of mine. 
so if you're REALLY unhappy (and BBM - i agree with ash here. it just looks a bit too big for you), at least try to email the seller and ask if something can be worked out.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 2, 2007)

So I just purchased this dress.





Im hoping it works out. Although white is my enemy, I would like something fun and light. I'm also considering the black and white polka dot halter dress.

I will take pics when I get it if its decent.  Online shopping has gotten a lot better over the years... I think I prefer it to actually going to the stores.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 2, 2007)

Haha, I should have looked back a few pages. So many hotties already got this dress. I think that company who makes the dress should give a discount to Dims users for promoting this item so well.  But thats just my opinion.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hee, I almost ordered a 4x instead of a 5x, but soup-love talked me out of it thanks to my 80" hips! I don't know if a 4x would cover my hips - it might - but this seller doesn't allow returns or exchanges.



I had a dress in 4x (it was too small on top) but since we're shaped so differently, I think the 4x would work for you. The bottom was still really billowy and should be able to fit your hips. There's only about a two inch difference in the bust for the 4x & 5x.


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> two pics, super crappy quality, but there you have it. i'm in the middle of cleaning out my closet, hence all the crap behind me, and i forgot to get a full body shot, but too bad so sad!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the dress, it gaped a bit at first, but after fidgeting with it, i've fixed that. i adore it. now for shoes...





SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUP!, see your calendar, I have that picture on my favourite bag! I was right chuffed to see it on your wall!  

Hot dress by the way, great colour on us gingeroonies.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 2, 2007)

FYI!

I just got mine in the mail (5x) and it looks like a go! I'd post a fuzzy pic, but the dress is black and there is absolutely NO detail visible in the photo. Looks like I'm wearing a bathrobe. I will keep trying with more light. I keep swearing to get a digital cam, maybe I'll finally do it now. Being in the sunlight would help.

I like how swishy the skirt is. And the top gapes for me too, but it looks vaguely intentional/booby. NOT so much that it doesn't need a camisole, however, although it'll be better with a matching bra.

It JUST fits across the shoulders--almost too tight. And I have narrow shoulders! Usually I'm a 4x-5x on top/5x-6x on bottom, so I don't know what that says about their sizing -- just puttin it out there.

(This dress is just BEGGIN for chic low-heeled pumps that I just don't wear anymore. Who knows. Whatcha end up getting, Soup?)


----------



## supersoup (Jul 2, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> FYI!
> 
> I just got mine in the mail (5x) and it looks like a go! I'd post a fuzzy pic, but the dress is black and there is absolutely NO detail visible in the photo. Looks like I'm wearing a bathrobe. I will keep trying with more light. I keep swearing to get a digital cam, maybe I'll finally do it now. Being in the sunlight would help.
> 
> ...



no shoes yet! i have no idea what to look for, oy.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

black heels, duh!
get to it!


edit: mayyyyyybe white ones. maybe. depends on the shoe itself.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> black heels, duh!
> get to it!
> 
> 
> edit: mayyyyyybe white ones. maybe. depends on the shoe itself.



you are so going to have to help me here. shoe shopping is the antichrist to soup.

so...when you have a free moment... I NEED HELP!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.payless.com/Catalog/Prod...mber=056857&Type=Adult&cm_id=coloritemgraphic
(i have these in pink - so cheap and i love them so much right now)
http://www.payless.com/Catalog/Prod...e=Adult&Popularity=459&DescriptiveColor=Black
i think these would work too.
then there's the old reliable:
http://www.payless.com/Catalog/Prod...e=Adult&Popularity=302&DescriptiveColor=Black


i stuck to payless cause like pretty much everyone has one in their town they can actually go to and try things on at.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> black heels, duh!
> get to it!
> 
> edit: mayyyyyybe white ones. maybe. depends on the shoe itself.



I'd love black w/ Soupy's color. 

Although, ahem, I'd never advocate OVER-accessorizing, no no, a serious sin, I must say I like how this dress is cut in such a pretty n simple way--it can really take whatever you'd like to throw at it--pearls, gloves, hat, little scarf around the neck, a jewelry set (oh fun), a brooch, a little stole. Fun. Which was what y'all/Toodles were saying earlier, but now that I see it in person I def. agree. I'd love a nice simple turquoise/jade necklace/earrings/bracelet set with this black one.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah for black i'd go with a really colorful heel and accessories.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> http://www.payless.com/Catalog/Prod...mber=056857&Type=Adult&cm_id=coloritemgraphic
> (i have these in pink - so cheap and i love them so much right now)
> http://www.payless.com/Catalog/Prod...e=Adult&Popularity=459&DescriptiveColor=Black
> i think these would work too.
> ...


bless you. i needed pictures, and i'm in love with that first shoe!


liz (di-va) said:


> I'd love black w/ Soupy's color.
> 
> Although, ahem, I'd never advocate OVER-accessorizing, no no, a serious sin, I must say I like how this dress is cut in such a pretty n simple way--it can really take whatever you'd like to throw at it--pearls, gloves, hat, little scarf around the neck, a jewelry set (oh fun), a brooch, a little stole. Fun. Which was what y'all/Toodles were saying earlier, but now that I see it in person I def. agree. I'd love a nice simple turquoise/jade necklace/earrings/bracelet set with this black one.



gah...accessories...i can't even try and figure that out. perhaps a necklace, but that's all i can handle, ha. i'm so not good at this aspect of shopping.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a pair of mary jane wedges by soft spot that I use with the dress. They give me some height but don't kill my feet.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 2, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I'm also considering the black and white polka dot halter dress.



I just saw those...missed the other times around. Very nice!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 2, 2007)

okay okay, fashionistas that are in the know...

can i wear these with that blue dress? i am the SUCK at stuff like this...if left to my own devices, i'd wear my fuschia crocs with it, haha.

http://tinyurl.com/3949hx

i ask, because i'm headed towards a torrid on the 4th, and our payless had nothin...so if i can skip shipping i'm gonna!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> black heels, duh!
> get to it!
> 
> 
> edit: mayyyyyybe white ones. maybe. depends on the shoe itself.



I was eyeing some of the adorable Fluevogs that we talked about awhile back. Depending on the color and style, this dress begs for a pair.

I'm bummed, though, that they don't have many choices in the dress right now. Pretty much nothing in my size. I hope they keep making it though, so I can try again later in the season. The pink is adorable, but I think it would be too big. I loved the olive color and am kicking myself that I didn't get it when I could.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> okay okay, fashionistas that are in the know...
> 
> can i wear these with that blue dress? i am the SUCK at stuff like this...if left to my own devices, i'd wear my fuschia crocs with it, haha.
> 
> ...


hmm.
i'll say yes. they're not ideal, but they're good. and plus im sure they'll also go with a lot of other things you have to wear.
i'm just not a fan of espadrilles, really. it's totally a personal thing.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> okay okay, fashionistas that are in the know...
> 
> can i wear these with that blue dress? i am the SUCK at stuff like this...if left to my own devices, i'd wear my fuschia crocs with it, haha.
> 
> ...



Soup not only do I think those shoes are adorable for that dress with (if you wanted) some simple black jewlery, but the shoes could also be used for other outfits. CUTE! They get my vote.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm also loving this dress... but i'm wondering on my size..  I'm more of a 30/32 on top because of my breast size..but on the bottom in pants i'm about a sometimey 24.. but mostly a 26 lol any advice on the size i should get.. I'd appreciate any and all help! Thanks!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/27869760/c/98598/g/women/s/11/w/3.html

what about those shoes? hmmmmmm. 

oy. i'm so damned indecisive.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 10, 2007)

i like those much better! get them get them get them.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i like those much better! get them get them get them.



i did!

yay for free overnight shipping from zappos!!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 10, 2007)

pictures pictures pictures!



(if i actually get pictures i am going to have to assume that saying something three times to soup makes it so she will do whatever you say. thrice.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 10, 2007)

It's worth a try.

Soupy:

Visit me visit me visit me.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> pictures pictures pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> (if i actually get pictures i am going to have to assume that saying something three times to soup makes it so she will do whatever you say. thrice.)


done, done, and done.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's worth a try.
> 
> Soupy:
> 
> Visit me visit me visit me.



i just may do this...you never know with me...


----------



## Ash (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally tried mine on tonight. The verdict?

I LOVE! It fits so well, and I don't mind the bit of gaping. I tightened most of it up by cinching the tie up really tight and then pulling both layers down through so it fits more snugly in the chest. 

Seriously, it's soooo flattering. I want to wear it tomorrow! Unfortunately I don't have shoes yet, and it's wrinkly and I hate to iron. 

Love it!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, do y'all remember this dress/thread? Wraparound, sorta JuneCleaver, sorta rockabilly, etc.

A friend of mine is looking for a *black* one (probably size 5, or 4? I can't remember quit how their sizing went). The biggestest, probably.

Anybody know of one that's around/one they don't want?


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 15, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Hey, do y'all remember this dress/thread? Wraparound, sorta JuneCleaver, sorta rockabilly, etc.
> 
> A friend of mine is looking for a *black* one (probably size 5, or 4? I can't remember quit how their sizing went). The biggestest, probably.
> 
> Anybody know of one that's around/one they don't want?



Liz, I'm about to do a sales post. I have one in black,(too much black in the wardrobe!) in equivalent to 5x, their biggest size. I just never wore and I never will. It's wrinkled but unworn (it came wrinkled and I never got it dry cleaned). I'm charging 25 plus shipping. PM me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 15, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Liz, I'm about to do a sales post. I have one in black,(too much black in the wardrobe!) in equivalent to 5x, their biggest size. I just never wore and I never will. It's wrinkled but unworn (it came wrinkled and I never got it dry cleaned). I'm charging 25 plus shipping. PM me.



okay, hang tight, I'm checking with my friend!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone got a link for this seller please? I fancy having a mooch!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 15, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Has anyone got a link for this seller please? I fancy having a mooch!


http://stores.ebay.com/Curvy-Girl-Clothing


----------



## MissToodles (May 7, 2008)

Okay, I want to wear my pink dress memorial day weekend and I can never tie it properly. Is anyone willing to help me out? I will buy you a drink for the assistance.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, I want to wear my pink dress memorial day weekend and I can never tie it properly. Is anyone willing to help me out? I will buy you a drink for the assistance.



I'm bringing mine too! (probably good we're convening) So I'd be happy to help. I find it hard to reach far enough around to the side (is that yer prob too?). 

FYI mine's black so we shouldn't look so twinny.


----------



## MissToodles (May 7, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm bringing mine too! (probably good we're convening) So I'd be happy to help. I find it hard to reach far enough around to the side (is that yer prob too?).
> 
> FYI mine's black so we shouldn't look so twinny.



But all fat people look alike....

p.s. what kind of shoes are you wearing? I'm still doing mary janes, my dogs are killing me lately.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> But all fat people look alike....
> 
> p.s. what kind of shoes are you wearing? I'm still doing mary janes, my dogs are killing me lately.



grlllllllllllllll.....what a novel. I really don't know. I would *love* to sport a lil heel with this dress, tis beggin for it but the best I may get will be Crocs mary janes too. We'll see--am sniffing around a lil.

barking dogs....always have the last word.


----------



## Rowan (May 7, 2008)

how much did the dress go for? I missed it...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 8, 2008)

pretty dresses!!!!! Got a bit of a dress fetish at the mo! Theres not enough places that do nice dresses for us curvy beauties!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> pretty dresses!!!!! Got a bit of a dress fetish at the mo! Theres not enough places that do nice dresses for us curvy beauties!



Oh do I have a dress fetish! I don't really where them in the winter, but come spring and summer, I LIVE in them! Have you checked Torrid or Alight? I get alot of my dresses there...and not too horrible on your wallet.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 8, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh do I have a dress fetish! I don't really where them in the winter, but come spring and summer, I LIVE in them! Have you checked Torrid or Alight? I get alot of my dresses there...and not too horrible on your wallet.


I love looking at the stuff on Torrid, but paying the crazy ass shipping fee's to the Uk put me off! I think I looked at Alight a few months ago but forgot about it...may go over for a peek now.....luckily theres lovely ladies on here who have offered to ship stuff over to us Uk'ers if theres anywhere that dosent ship outside of the US!


----------



## Paul (May 8, 2008)

The blue dress is a good colour for you Soupy. A lovely dress on a lovely woman.



supersoup said:


> two pics, super crappy quality, but there you have it. i'm in the middle of cleaning out my closet, hence all the crap behind me, and i forgot to get a full body shot, but too bad so sad!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the dress, it gaped a bit at first, but after fidgeting with it, i've fixed that. i adore it. now for shoes...


----------



## cherylharrell (May 9, 2008)

That is so pretty on you. I was showing it to my hubby & he thought he was looking at a catalog. He said she has to be pretty in order to be in a catalog. So I guess he was impressed.  Do they still sell the wrap dress. I didn't see it on their site when I looked last nite. Unless I am looking in the wrong place...


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2008)

i have the same dress in the same color as soup...dont own an iron..so havent worn it since about september or so

someone wants to buy it from me at a decent price...let me know


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 9, 2008)

What size is it Rowan?


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2008)

i think its a 5x...too big for me...(not sure what this particular size 5x fits) but i know it could fit 1-2 sizes smaller

since im bringing a TON of clothes with me to the bash (trying to get rid of stuff since im moving) feel free to give me an offer


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

I finallllllllllly wore this dress to the bash last weekend (oy) and I have to say I like it a lot more on than I even expected. Shows a fair amount of boob, but fits well andworks well w/ hips to look curvy not...frumpy. I like!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 2, 2008)

you looked very va va voom in it. not the least bit frumpy. Too bad curvy girl clothing isn't making the style any more. I inquired about more color choices and in response was told that dress costs too much money to manufacture.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I finallllllllllly wore this dress to the bash last weekend (oy) and I have to say I like it a lot more on than I even expected. Shows a fair amount of boob, but fits well andworks well w/ hips to look curvy not...frumpy. I like!



I agree. I was checking you out in it. It fits you marvelously well.

And might I add Miss Toodles, you look absolutely stunning in your new haircut.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> you looked very va va voom in it. not the least bit frumpy. Too bad curvy girl clothing isn't making the style any more. I inquired about more color choices and in response was told that dress costs too much money to manufacture.



all the more reason to thank you for bringin our attention to it in the first place, Toodles. glad I got one!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree. I was checking you out in it. It fits you marvelously well.
> 
> And might I add Miss Toodles, you look absolutely stunning in your new haircut.



arrrr...thanks, Lill (& Jill). Heh.

I really agree about the haircut!! It loooked magnif with your sunglasses.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 2, 2008)

I still haven't worn mine - just doesn't look good on me. If anyone wants a blue 5x, just let me know


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

The other thing about this dress? It's such a )(*%&^ to iron...it honestly might be the garment that makes me buy one of those upright/steam things. Plus that polished cotton picks up every stray thread/cat hair...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 2, 2008)

If anyone wants to get rid of a 3x Naomi is muchos interested!  Thank you, please  hehe


----------



## Smushygirl (Jun 2, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> The other thing about this dress? It's such a )(*%&^ to iron...it honestly might be the garment that makes me buy one of those upright/steam things. Plus that polished cotton picks up every stray thread/cat hair...



Have you tried Downy's wrinkle releaser spray? I had a rayon dress that looked like I hammered wrinkles in it. I used that spray and watched the wrinkles fall out! It was amazing! It also freshens.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 3, 2008)

Ohhh too bad that they're not making this anymore! I wanted to get one this summer! I think a 3X is more my size tho. Bugger!


----------



## Suze (Jun 3, 2008)

that's a really cute dress!

(hmm...have i posted that before? :S )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 3, 2008)

5X is spoken for.


----------

